# Help where can I buy a 12v battery TODAY?



## jazzmantx (4 mo ago)

Of course my 12v died last night...into the 3 day holiday weekend. ohmmu is out of stock so even if I wanted to wait for that battery I can't get it. I checked interstate battery they don't even offer tesla 12v batteries. Where can I buy a 12v battery for my Model 3 TODAY in the Houston area?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’d check Costco, if you have a membership, or Napa for a group 51R battery.


----------



## jazzmantx (4 mo ago)

You're a lifesaver!! Thank you so much Chris!!!! NAPA PROFORMER Battery 18 Months Free Replacement BCI No. 35 550 A BAT 6535 | Buy Online - NAPA Auto Parts (napaonline.com)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

jazzmantx said:


> You're a lifesaver!! Thank you so much Chris!!!! NAPA PROFORMER Battery 18 Months Free Replacement BCI No. 35 550 A BAT 6535 | Buy Online - NAPA Auto Parts (napaonline.com)


I’m not sure if that is a Group Size 51R.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Home Depot had the Exide 51R battery in stock in my area.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> I’m not sure if that is a Group Size 51R.


Do you know if Model Y also uses the 51R battery?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

francoisp said:


> Do you know if Model Y also uses the 51R battery?


That’s a good question, I would assume it does before the Li ion since the vehicles share so many of the same components.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I don’t know if they do Teslas yet, but AAA will bring the battery and install it for you at a pretty decent price.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

jazzmantx said:


> Of course my 12v died last night..


What year is your vehicle?

Newer ones have 14v Lithium-Ion batteries instead of a standard 12v lead-acid.


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

For what it’s worth, Tesla replaced mine under warranty 2 days ago. And I have a 2018 Performance I took delivery of Sept. 8 of that year. Once i submitted a service request in the app, they were able to come the next day.


----------



## jazzmantx (4 mo ago)

JustTheTip said:


> For what it’s worth, Tesla replaced mine under warranty 2 days ago. And I have a 2018 Performance I took delivery of Sept. 8 of that year. Once i submitted a service request in the app, they were able to come the next day.


The app said the next available date for mobile service is 9/15. Today is 9/3.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

jazzmantx said:


> The app said the next available date for mobile service is 9/15. Today is 9/3.


It will do that until they do a remote diagnostic. If it's not urgent, they will leave the appointment on the 15th - but if it is, you'll get an update that mobile service will meet you today.


----------



## jazzmantx (4 mo ago)

This is the battery I bought from Autozone but I'm hesitant to install it. Is it safe or should I return it? I can't imagine not being able to drive my car for two weeks!!! This is crazy!!! Duralast Battery 51R-DL Group Size 51R 425 CCA (autozone.com)


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Has your battery gone bad without a warning? If so Tesla will prioritize your service.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

jazzmantx said:


> This is the battery I bought from Autozone but I'm hesitant to install it. Is it safe or should I return it? I can't imagine not being able to drive my car for two weeks!!! This is crazy!!! Duralast Battery 51R-DL Group Size 51R 425 CCA (autozone.com)


Looks good!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

jazzmantx said:


> This is the battery I bought from Autozone but I'm hesitant to install it. Is it safe or should I return it? I can't imagine not being able to drive my car for two weeks!!! This is crazy!!! Duralast Battery 51R-DL Group Size 51R 425 CCA (autozone.com)


It is 12 volts and has enough cold cranking amps - the question is whether it physically fits in the space where the current battery is.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> It is 12 volts and has enough cold cranking amps - the question is whether it physically fits in the space where the current battery is.


Isn’t that what the 51R tells us?


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

JustTheTip said:


> For what it’s worth, Tesla replaced mine under warranty 2 days ago. And I have a 2018 Performance I took delivery of Sept. 8 of that year. Once i submitted a service request in the app, they were able to come the next day.


I always see people saying they submitted a service request but, just curious, how did you enter it? Battery prompts just deal with HV so did you use “other?”


----------



## jazzmantx (4 mo ago)

Yes


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Isn’t that what the 51R tells us?


Yes. But also no. Batteries are fun that way.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> Yes. But also no. Batteries are fun that way.


Go on…


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Go on…


The Group type is just the general size. You can always buy a battery that's molded in such a way that it doesn't quite it into the tray because of a piece of plastic that sticks out, or the posts are too tall for the space, etc.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> The Group type is just the general size. You can always buy a battery that's molded in such a way that it doesn't quite it into the tray because of a piece of plastic that sticks out, or the posts are too tall for the space, etc.


Got it. Thanks!


----------



## android04 (Sep 20, 2017)

JasonF said:


> The Group type is just the general size. You can always buy a battery that's molded in such a way that it doesn't quite it into the tray because of a piece of plastic that sticks out, or the posts are too tall for the space, etc.


Usually the reason a group size 51R battery will not fit in the Tesla is that it has two tabs molded into the base that are used to clamp them down in some cars. These tabs are wide enough to keep them from fitting in Tesla battery tray. But it's easy to tell by looking at the battery if it will fit. Just make sure the sides are smooth at the base and there's no tabs sticking out.


----------



## jazzmantx (4 mo ago)

Thank you to everyone, especially to the person who let me know I need a 51R battery. While I paid for a battery vs Tesla doing it under warranty, I'm back on the road and don't have to wait two weeks. Also I am going to replace the battery with the OHMMU once they're back in stock since it decreases phantom drain, increases the performance of the sound system, weighs a lot less and has an longer warranty. Again thanks everyone for your help. Btw here's the youtube video I watched to get the step by step instructions. Tesla Model 3 12V battery swap - YouTube


----------



## JustTheTip (Jun 7, 2018)

skygraff said:


> I always see people saying they submitted a service request but, just curious, how did you enter it? Battery prompts just deal with HV so did you use “other?”


i used Charging.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

jazzmantx said:


> Thank you to everyone, especially to the person who let me know I need a 51R battery. While I paid for a battery vs Tesla doing it under warranty, I'm back on the road and don't have to wait two weeks. Also I am going to replace the battery with the OHMMU once they're back in stock since it decreases phantom drain, increases the performance of the sound system, weighs a lot less and has an longer warranty. Again thanks everyone for your help. Btw here's the youtube video I watched to get the step by step instructions. Tesla Model 3 12V battery swap - YouTube


I would take all of those Ommu claims with a grain of salt with the exception of the weight and warranty. Not that it matters much since just those two are already probably worth it, as long as it continues working properly and the price isn't too high.


----------



## Rapdka (Dec 6, 2016)

jazzmantx said:


> Of course my 12v died last night...into the 3 day holiday weekend. ohmmu is out of stock so even if I wanted to wait for that battery I can't get it. I checked interstate battery they don't even offer tesla 12v batteries. Where can I buy a 12v battery for my Model 3 TODAY in the Houston area?


Is your car out of warranty, because if it isn't Tesla Mobile will come out and replace it at no charge. Schedule the replacement on your Tesla App.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

jazzmantx said:


> Also I am going to replace the battery with the OHMMU once they're back in stock since it decreases phantom drain, increases the performance of the sound system, weighs a lot less and has an longer warranty.


Just be aware that Tesla software updates have caused issues with OHMMU batteries in the past.









The 12v Ohmmu issue with 2021.44.30 update


I installed the Ohmmu 12v battery about 4 weeks ago. Today, I got the "replace low voltage battery" and associated warnings before ever leaving the house. Did some quick reading, was preparing to contact Ohmmu with details, when I came across their support document outlining how this error might...




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------



## SAronian (Apr 4, 2019)

I got the replace 12V battery prompt on 9/4 and requested service "Other" and entered "Low-Voltage 12V Battery Replacement Message"

Received a mobile service date of 9/15. This is in Tucson, AZ. Then later on 9/5 received a message that mobile service would come out on 9/6 and replace the battery under warranty. Only took about 15 minutes to install the new battery.

Purchased the Model 3 new in April 2019 when I lived in the San Francisco Bay Area. Moved to Tucson in January 2022 anticipating the high heat may shorten the battery life. Figured 40 months was a fair time for the 12V battery to last so I wasn't sure if the failure was related to heat, time or maybe both. But when the tech removed the battery it was swollen about 12mm on all sides which he said was caused by the summer heat.

Happy it was covered under warranty and service was available to address the issue quickly.


----------



## tencate (Jan 11, 2018)

51R is the correct size. Also fits a Triumph TR7. 
[Edit: and I see no issues with the one I'm looking at fitting in the Tesla, it's a Duralast].


----------

